# Who has Facebook?



## seedsavergal (Jan 12, 2012)

And are you all friends?


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry no This is as modern as I get lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

seedsavergal said:


> And are you all friends?


I do, and no. I only add tranny's and cross dressers to my facebook account....LMAO!!!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I do Facebook, but I only use it for family ..... That way I can keep tabs on family 'stuff', birthdays, etc. I don't want a million other users connected to my facebook page.
Ohio Rusty ><>

Being on the earth gives you a free trip around the sun !!


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

Had it, got rid of it.

I call or visit my family. It's the original face book.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

I have it, but I don't add a lot of people I "meet" on internet unless I've "known" them online for a long time and gotten a really good feel for them. 

Plus I tend to tick people off with the Atheist stuff I post.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Have it but only use it for my daughter and my ex sister in laws.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have facebook and am nice and sweet and kind, lol. Not like all the other Grinch's that answered so far, lol.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

vickie44 said:


> sorry no this is as modern as i get lol



ditto.............


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

cindilu said:


> I have facebook and am nice and sweet and kind, lol. Not like all the other Grinch's that answered so far, lol.


LOL...suck up.....LMAO!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fowler said:


> LOL...suck up.....LMAO!!!


LOL, well, everyone just just posted, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nope. FB and Google+ are just marketing sites and I get enough commercial spamming as is.

Of course all the folks who play those reality games on FB make me happy as some of my friends or folks who know my friends sometimes give or sell me me their old PCs at near scrap price if they get so choked down with tracers and cookies and they buy a new one before letting me try to help them clean up their old system for them in exchange for them picking up some takeout food for lunch or supper while I clean their PC of the social networking software trash and enjoy a little real life socializing with them as I explain how low some of the cyberworld life can go as they watch their system getting rid of the cybercooties slowing it down.

I don't even watch youtubes without first checking them for imbedded cooties and clean my system after watching a few just to keep things running smoother.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I set up a FB account only to get coupons,free samples and enter contests. Giant corporations remind me of loser kids at school trying to buy friendship. "Like me and I'll give you this"


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

No, not here...

Thinking of setting up my own but what does a hermit need one for, LOL...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mommymushbrain said:


> I have it, but I don't add a lot of people I "meet" on internet unless I've "known" them online for a long time and gotten a really good feel for them.


^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

shanzone2001 said:


> ^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^



Are you talking an emotional feeling or some serious groping type feeling...????:banana:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I enjoy FB. I keep in touch with my family and friends that way.

I don't play any of the games though as they tend to be time consuming.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is a link to my business page on FB. 

Just thought I would share with you what I do day in and day out, 12 hours a day, five days a week since I was about 19. Note the hair is colored for a reason lol. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Childrens-Garden-Preschool-and-Daycare/166007376762072

You do not have to have FB since you can also google it, seems that is how I seem to be getting more and more kids.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I use it but sparingly. Originally I set it up to assist with putting together a reunion of our elementary school, but friends/family seemed to come out of nowhere to "friend" me. It is good to see pictures, especially of those who live a great distance away.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

doodlemom said:


> I set up a FB account only to get coupons,free samples and enter contests. Giant corporations remind me of loser kids at school trying to buy friendship. "Like me and I'll give you this"


Hey now, I did get 50% off a Dominos pizza order just a few weeks ago because they ran a special through their FB page! :bouncy:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am scared of facebook. i think one day people are going to live to regret being on facebook.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I use Facebook to keep track my enemies. When they say they are having a poker party or something I call in a REDDI (Report Every Drunk Driver Immediately) report on them.

Actually, my family is 8 hours in an airplane. I keep track of them on there.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes I do. Mainly to keep in touch with friends...I dislike talking on the phone so FB is great for keeping in touch. I'm not a big talker anyway.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, I have a FB page


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got one. Never post to it. Mostly I got it when one of my friends bought an alpaca farm out in Sussex County and I wanted to see photos. She was only posting them there, so I had to sign up to see them. What drives me nuts is all of sudden people I went to school with want to "be friends". Problem is, I don't remember most of them.


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

Tommyice said:


> I've got one. Never post to it. Mostly I got it when one of my friends bought an alpaca farm out in Sussex County and I wanted to see photos. She was only posting them there, so I had to sign up to see them. What drives me nuts is all of sudden people I went to school with want to "be friends". Problem is, I don't remember most of them.


The school friends don't bother me other than the ones that hated me in school... and they now want to be friends? Sure, I think not!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Mommymush I can't find my yearbook, so I can't even look to see if they were someone I was friends with back then--it's been 26 years. So far only 3 of them look in their current pics like they did back in school.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I ain't scared of no viruses or MLM schemes, or crap. I use LINUX! LOL!

http://www.facebook.com/catron.john

I am not very vocal on FB, just mostly share some good stuff, like this:




























Or good music

[youtube]QCLNMAax5mM[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I posted a picture of Mississippi one time a few weeks ago.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

All my family love Johnny Lee posts lol. If I laugh too loud ...they know to come running for a look.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I enjoy my close friends and family posting pitchers and news many are far away and its nice to stay in touch.it works good for me


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought of going on facebook, but I could not find the old hs friends I wanted to find, so I didn't sign up.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I am! And I have some of the most handsome HT men as my Facebook friends! 

Not only the guys but several amazing ladies on HT too!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Facebook is what it is, and can be many things depending on how you accept friends, privacy settings, etc. etc. It's pretty complicated to get the settings just right, but when you do, it can be a useful tool for communication. All depends on how you want to use it.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

I do have a facebook page, but do not log on very often.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I love FB! I am a complete FB...um...."long handled garden tool". I have some friends from HT, but sadly they never have the same names so I can't ever remember which FB friend is which person from HT! Sorry :/

Most of my stuff is only visible to my friends, but here's the link if anyone wants to friend me up:

http://www.facebook.com/JenaMartin


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a facebook page but only use it to keep up with family and close friends.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Jena said:


> I love FB! I am a complete FB...um...."long handled garden tool".


You're a Facebook.......shovel? :huh:


(sorry, just kidding...couldn't resist)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

foaly said:


> You're a Facebook.......shovel? :huh:
> 
> 
> (sorry, just kidding...couldn't resist)


No silly! She's a Facebook "Garden Weasle", right Jena? Right??? [prophead]


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I am on Facebook, but only one person from HT is on my Friends List.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I'm on FB and I am friends with a lot of people on HT, but there are a few I don't know who matches what username on here 

I am with glazed, I know that at least lol And becca


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Shygal said:


> I'm on FB and I am friends with a lot of people on HT, but there are a few I don't know who matches what username on here
> 
> *I am with glazed, I know that at least lol* And becca


Yes ma'am! I love our friendship there, Shygal.

I have many HT friends on Facebook, and it takes the camaraderie to a whole new level.

I love my friends ... they are blessings to me. 

:donut:


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

summerdaze said:


> No silly! She's a Facebook "Garden Weasle", right Jena? Right??? [prophead]


Hula Hoe. The weeder with the wiggle! 

The only people who know what a frigging hula hoe is live in the desert!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

The boys thought I needed a facebook page, so they created one. And I thought I'd been a kind dad!

I've checked on it real regular like, at least three times a year.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Will you be my three times a year friend?


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, anyone wants to friend me on FB, you can find me at 

http://www.facebook.com/catron.john


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

glazed said:


> Will you be my three times a year friend?


yup! but facebook so kicks my butt everytime I log into it. friend requests from whoever I don't know, amidst all the others? I discover more and more everytime.... HT is probably big enough to occupy any spare time I have, or choose to spare on the internet.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/trishash

Facebook is a fun way to keep up with friends and family since I live so far from most of them. I have a lot of friends from here too.


----------



## seedsavergal (Jan 12, 2012)

i have three new friends


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

Homesteading Today has a FaceBook group. Over 1000 members. I am on there. But yes, mostly to see what nieces and nephews are doing. And pictures. And lately old high school people as we approach our 40th reunion this year. I went to a big high school in the baby boom era, so over 800 in my graduating class. Didn't know them all then and still don't. Interesting to see what they are up to though.

The silly permies site unilateraly decided to start posting everybodys real name, so I am out there anyway. I guess if THEY want you, THEY already know where you are.

So yeah, https://www.facebook.com/scott.friesth, check it out. I don't post much stuff though.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, to keep in touch with family that are over 2000 miles away and friends in other countries that I have met through church.


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

cindilu said:


> I have facebook and am nice and sweet and kind, lol. Not like all the other Grinch's that answered so far, lol.


Yes you are indeed Cindilu.... IMHO


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Shrek said:


> Nope. FB and Google+ are just marketing sites and I get enough commercial spamming as is.
> 
> Of course all the folks who play those reality games on FB make me happy as some of my friends or folks who know my friends sometimes give or sell me me their old PCs at near scrap price if they get so choked down with tracers and cookies and they buy a new one before letting me try to help them clean up their old system for them in exchange for them picking up some takeout food for lunch or supper while I clean their PC of the social networking software trash and enjoy a little real life socializing with them as I explain how low some of the cyberworld life can go as they watch their system getting rid of the cybercooties slowing it down.
> 
> I don't even watch youtubes without first checking them for imbedded cooties and clean my system after watching a few just to keep things running smoother.


Yea, I've tried explaining the "facts of computer life" to people. And how they can do an end run around lot crap and save lot money, but its too much of a bother. Easier to put a new $400 Wallywart computer on their plastic. Just way world is.

Doesnt help that lot computer repair people are like the old tv repair people and screw/gouge every chance they get. Its why people started buying new rather than getting anything repaired. Even cars are made so major repairs are unaffordable once out of warranty. Unless you can do it yourself of course.


----------



## Frank_P (Apr 2, 2003)

Have and am active on FB...I shunned it for a long while...but once I found a very old friend of mine on there...I was kinda like...hmmm....and I signed up and at first did nothing with it...but after awhile...it became the medium I most used to stay in touch with a lot of folks...


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have facebook and I'm on it frequently...

Glazed and I have been friends on there for a long time


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

I have FB. I am a member of the HT group, but don't go there very often as I don't recognize the different "handles". I use mine to keep up with family in Europe, and my non-HT homesteading friends, but mostly to keep up with the dog show friends around the world.

Mary


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I have one.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/tammy.childress.167


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm on FB but I read more than I post. I have a very interesting group of friends, many of whom I only know from FB. and I enjoy keeping up with my neices and nephews. A lot of the people I actually know post lots of worthless junk and perpetuate political lies and misinformation. I tolerate them, but barely.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I have facebook and I'm on it frequently...
> 
> Glazed and I have been friends on there for a long time


:donut:

(((hug)))

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have decided there is no such thing as a private life so here goes. This is my personal FB page and not my business one... 

https://www.facebook.com/cyndi.parsonskronner

Flame on...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok i have already tagged a few to be friends there and had to clarify who i was as i don't post tons here so thank you to those who accepted me there will try to post more often on both places


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes i have fb use it mostly to share information with a very small group of likeminded ppl, somewhat as a personal diary. only friends can read what iwrite nothing is public.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Pauline said:


> ok i have already tagged a few to be friends there and had to clarify who i was as i don't post tons here so thank you to those who accepted me there will try to post more often on both places


Now I know who you are, LOL.


----------

